#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-14
<HugoKuo> 如果使用dd 完整備份 檔案好大  連沒用到的地方都備份
<HugoKuo> tar 又不支援備份 boot sector
<HugoKuo> clonezilla 只能冷備份
<HugoKuo> ubuntu 是否依職缺乏full back up solution 
<ethan_tw> HugoKuo: try dejavu
<HugoKuo> thanks ethan , I tried it ^^ , but it's seem like only back up data .
<HugoKuo> and it need GUI ....
<HugoKuo> could dejavu back up full system ???
<HugoKuo> 如果硬碟掛掉 換一顆上去 用dejavu 把檔案倒回去 系統可以運作?
<HugoKuo> restore by dejavu 機器瞬間當掉XD
<acman> HugoKuo: 幫不上忙 XD,你想要的是像ghost那樣,備下來可以直接倒回馬上用
<acman> HugoKuo: 我向來不用這東西...要嘛就做不怕硬碟掛掉的,要嘛就是做不怕"硬體有變動"的備份(這種就傾向data only了)
<yitong> hello
<acman> yitong: hello
<HugoKuo> yes acman  ~
<HugoKuo> 不怕硬體有變動這我有興趣
<yitong> who has some examples about cassandra?
<HugoKuo> 也許我不應該堅持一直要弄個img出來
<acman> HugoKuo: 因為你希望連boot sector都備,那就表示含kernel跟modules,這兩者是跟硬體相關的
<acman> 硬體不同可能就開不了機
<acman> yitong: 沒有耶
<HugoKuo> clonezilla 可以辦到
<HugoKuo> 佈過我老闆
<HugoKuo> 她很堅持
<HugoKuo> 備份的時候要熱備份
<acman> HugoKuo: 我是懶人,與其花時間做那種不一定能用的,我寧可省點時間做那種一定能用的,用的時候要加點步驟這無所謂
<HugoKuo> 其實我已經有一台pxe server 自動在install maverick
<HugoKuo> 我根本就可以指備份package 跟 設定檔
<HugoKuo> 他給我的task 有那麼依些不合理
<acman> 那你就用snapshot吧!倒回去時頂多注意一下硬碟切割方式跟format的檔案系統要一樣,然後grub跑一下就可以了
<acman> 老闆...他本身懂嗎??
<acman> 不懂的人有時會開一些異想天開的要求
<HugoKuo> 這塊他應該不熟
<HugoKuo> 我花兩天在survey backup plan
<HugoKuo> 浪費時間md
<acman> 如果重要性高到要做到熱備份+直接可以倒回去
<acman> 假設我的老闆開給我這樣的要求,我會跟他說麻煩raid卡來一張,直接mirror
<HugoKuo> XD  yes....  I told him to do raid 5
<HugoKuo> 汶一個很沒sense 的問題
<HugoKuo> snapshot 是用 emacs-snapshot 做?
<acman> 不要搞那些五四三的怪東西,直接升級一下搞raid....萬事ok保平安
<HugoKuo> 我想應該是因為目前我還在實驗階段吧
<HugoKuo> LAB 機器都還是用desktop 架起來的eucalyptus
<acman> snapshot只是一個..ㄟ~你當它是概念吧
<HugoKuo> 了解
<HugoKuo> 就像vm 的快照
<acman> 有不同的snapshot軟體
<acman> 各家做法不一樣
<HugoKuo> alright 你給了我很意見
<HugoKuo> 謝謝 
<acman> 像rsnapshot...就不是拍照了
<HugoKuo> 我想其他得靠握自己來
<HugoKuo> ^^
<acman> 老闆的需求可能要糾正一下,這個應該是最難的
<acman> 尤其是老闆是...研究所的"老闆"的話
<HugoKuo> 偷偷跟妳說
<HugoKuo> 他不是 XD
<HugoKuo> 不過是個法國仔
<acman> 那就叫他給錢啦 XD
<HugoKuo> 她好像覺得什麼都有可能
<HugoKuo> 哈
<acman> 要不然就叫他同規格設備再開一組 只同步不上線
<acman> 那要怎麼備隨便他
<HugoKuo> (Y)
<acman> 幾年前遇過,朋友在某公司,要搞off-line備份,要想辦法縮短時間到接近熱備份的程度
<acman> 搞到後來軟硬體開出來的規格書大爆表 跑來找我聊
<acman> 我直接跟他說搞這麼大,要不要L4 switch一台,直接做Load Balance,乾脆連備份都不用備,機器要死給它死,要修可以慢慢修
<acman> 預算可以省一大半 
<gko> 誰是法國仔？
<HugoKuo_> 剛剛跟老闆溝通了一下XD
<HugoKuo_> 她是我leader 
<Alan___> Hello
<HugoKuo_> 果然花錢的比ˋ叫好
<HugoKuo_> Acronis 有很好的備份方案給linux  XD
<HugoKuo_> 可惜要花錢錢
<HugoKuo_> 被打槍哈
<jacky> Hello
<jacky> 我現在follow這個網站架設asterisk在ubuntu上面
<jacky> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-asterisk-for-your-first-pbx-solution
<jacky> 不過遇到一些錯誤
<jacky> 不知道各位可不可以幫忙解決
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-16
<fengarenas> HELLO
<HugoKuo__> hi
<acman> hi
<joe2012> 石广 這個字用倉頡輸入法怎麽打？謝謝各位了
<joe2012> 山广 這個字用倉頡輸入法怎麽打？謝謝各位了
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-17
<HugoKuo__> 在ubuntu 中如何鎖定網卡
<HugoKuo__> 目前機器上有三張網咖
<HugoKuo__> 用auto 每次開機都潓亂跳介面
<shang> HugoKuo__: 那一個版本的阿?
<shang> HugoKuo__: 我已為現在的這己闆已經不會有這樣的問題了
<HugoKuo__> hi shang 
<shang> HugoKuo__: i
<shang> hii
<HugoKuo__> its maverick 10.10 64
<HugoKuo__> 真怪
<HugoKuo__> 不知道是網卡有問題還是怎樣
<HugoKuo__> 每次開機都給我跳來跳去
<shang> HugoKuo__: oh wow... 這個問題以前ubuntu就有
<shang> 不是很怪
<HugoKuo__> 查dmesg 介面rename 不式次
<HugoKuo__> 嗯嗯
<shang> 只是竟然現在又發生
<HugoKuo__> 多謝 我想說再interfaces 設定裡面
<shang> 是一個bug
<HugoKuo__> 也許可以不用auto ethx
<shang> 不是
<HugoKuo__> 可以bind mac 給他
<HugoKuo__> 嗯嗯
<shang> 他要所 要在/var/lib 下面的依個檔案改
<HugoKuo__> udev ?
<HugoKuo__> 現在終於給他跳到正確的對應為指XD
<shang> HugoKuo__: 對 udev
<shang> HugoKuo__: 解決了嘛?
<HugoKuo__> 晚一點再去查udev 的東西
<HugoKuo__> 我先弄其他東西好了
<HugoKuo__> 謝你喔 shang
<shang> HugoKuo__: :)
<Kandu> HugoKuo__: 這裡有一個例子，我也是根據這個例子解決多網卡界面命名的  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Mixed_Up_Devices.2C_Sound.2FNetwork_Cards_Changing_Order_Each_Boot
<HugoKuo__> wow thanks kandu ,
<hypery11> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-19
<wisag0d> 早上好
<byonk> http://www.linuxgameconsortium.com/forum
<bortex> koreans are boring, conservative, lack humour and blindly follow rules made by their politicians and employers
<bortex> koreans have a slavery mentality
<bortex> japanese are slightly more rebellious than koreans(in private and the arts) but japanese also have a slavery mentality
<bortex> both koreans and japanese have a slavery mentality
<bortex> BOTH JAPANESE AND KOREANS HAVE A SLAVERY MENTALITY
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-20
<gspp> k
<Kandu> 指標的 nil 值為何約定成 0?
<Kandu> 好像大多程式語言都這樣
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-13
<tom333> 一个人也没有
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-14
<chihchun> AceLan: ...
<HugoKuo_> 情人節快樂
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-15
<BlueT_> 2/15 快樂！
<medicalwei> BlueT_: >w</
 * medicalwei nyanyanyanyanyanyanyanya…
<BlueT_> medicalwei: XDDDDDD
<kennyluck> medicalwei, 要不要隨時來 irc.mozilla.org 的 #mozilla-taiwan 攪和一下啊？
<medicalwei> O_O;
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-16
<yanzheng> :/list
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-17
<mimics> 貌似夜貓挺多
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-18
<BlueT_> 早
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-15
<byonk> https://twitter.com/jserv/status/301162091438542848?uid=575182519&iid=49027cbf-e542-48b4-bccf-6cda574d4999&nid=46+139+20130212
<filePeter> 你好
<filePeter> How long will Chinese New Year last? Will it be possible to reach people in Companies on Monday? Thanks!
<filePeter> 謝謝 I mean. ;-)
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-16
<asd5996603> = =
<asd5996603> 安安
<asd5996603> 有沒˙有人
<asd5996603> \ _ /
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-17
<ML> korea fuck taiwanese
#ubuntu-tw 2014-02-10
<zack__> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-12
<wschen> Hi! I'm using SVN hosted repository. When I want to create branch, svn always respond "svn: Source url 'svn+ssh://svn@xxx.com/diffusion/A/' is from different repository" to me.
<wschen> sorry, wrong channel
<robert10> whois
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-15
<gebjgd> 话说这里没有在欧洲的台湾人吧
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-15
<youand> hi
<youand> 今天都沒人唷
<OMGOMG>  
<yourhome> hi
 * OMGOMG 
<yourhome> ......
<yourhome> who
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-17
<Azastorr> ls
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-18
<Azastorr> 大家好。請教個問題。最近買了一個USB硬碟，希望可以用於ｕｂｕｎｔｕ，視窗3
<rick__> 通常都可以用啊
